# Best 4WD truck for bashing & great wheelies?



## BillyGman (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm new to this board, as well as to this hobby. In fact, this question is in regards to my choice of Christmas present for my brother. So please excuse this newbie question:

What are your opinions on which is the best 4WD Nitro truck for great acceleration, bashing, & good wheelies? I'd only consider a 4 WD truck, and price is no object. However, I'm looking for a RTR truck. I've been considering a Traxxas T-Max 3.3, a Savage X, or a Genesis GST 7.7 truck. Which one would be the best for the useage that I've described?

I've heard that the Savage X trucks are more durable and will hold up better than the T-MAX turcks do, but will the T-MAX 3.3 trucks out accelerate the Savage X trucks and/or do better wheelies? And what about the huge Gen. "GST 7.7" trucks? How do they compare to the others? Will those huge trucks do decent wheelies? All opinions are welcome. Please help.


----------



## stampedbasher8 (Dec 5, 2006)

my friend has a T-Maxx2.5R. it was originally a 2.5. hes had it since they came out with the 2.5 RTR. he has never broken a part on it except the electronics due to snow. the 3.3 comes with a wheelie bar. about 4 months ago RC car action had a test between the T-3.3 and savage X and the T-3.3 came out on top. it outperformed, out accelerated, and out dragged the savage X. i think the T-Maxx is aver great basher. also you said that money wasn't and issue so i also recomend the REVO. my neighbor had a REVO and he loved it. the REVO is a great basher stock. i think the T-Maxx and the REVO are your best choices.


----------



## BillyGman (Dec 13, 2006)

Thankyou very much for your reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

definatly the REVO!!


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

For bashing my money would go for a t-maxx 3.3


----------



## stampedbasher8 (Dec 5, 2006)

the T-Maxx 3.3 is very good and durable truck. if your looking for wheelies then this is a truck for you. i love wheelies so i might just get the T-Maxx 2.5 and upgrade it to the picco .26 enigne when i blow up the 2.5. the revo doen't have a lot of engines out there yet but they will start making them. also the REVO 3.3 won't pull a wheelie becauseof the extended chassis that traxxas up on the new 3.3.


----------



## BillyGman (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I just bought the T-MAX 3.3 as a Christmas present to my brother, and I think I'll sell one of my rifles so that I can then also buy the Losi LST2 truck for myself, so we will then have both trucks between the 2 of us.


----------



## savagex07 (Jan 11, 2007)

You guyz are nuts!! My buddie has a t-maxx 3.3 and ive got the savage x. His is all decked out with rpm a-arms, its got the goodies so to say, and mine is right out the box. But for some reason his is always on the kitchen table for some reason!!! Altough i do agree with the first part about out accelerating the savage x, but you failed to mention down them 125ft straights the savage leaves the t-maxx 3.3 in the dirt!!!!


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the revo out of all of these....and yes, I have owned all of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## katorat (Apr 21, 2007)

id definity go with the savage x. it is way tougher than the maxx. i have both and i have more problems with the maxx than the x. so go buy your bro an x so he can have real fun


----------



## Fitzsimmons (Nov 18, 2005)

Another good one to look at would be an associated monster gt. Stock they are average in speed, same level of durability as a savage, and pretty easy to make into a racer. Only cost 369.99 so its a good buy. If you get one I would recommend upgrading the shock springs to red and medium stiffness. Maybe smaller tires if you want more bottom end. I have the forward only, hpi tuned pipe and performance filter on mine and I wouldnt be scared to race a maxx with 3.3 for a 100 bucks just because of how much more power it has. Also with all that I have added on I still havent spent as much as I would of if I bought a maxx lol. 

A few others are the losi aftershock and lst2. Both are pretty much same truck other than the lst2 is a decked out after shock and has the best rtr radio gear in any monster truck out there. Savage X SS which is a kit but nice because it takes care of the few weak spots on a regular savage. If you dont mind duratrax their war heads are pretty decent for the price. I wouldnt recommend the t-maxx just because I have owned four of em and I always had head aches. The revo would be a better buy if you went traxxas. Tamiya has their newer TNX's monster trucks which are pretty sweet, just a pain to get parts for. Another good one is the CEN gst which is huge, big motor, 3 speed tranny, and have heard from people that own the cen and savage that it will out bash the savage so ..... idk just look around for what you like.


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

u know he already bought his bro a truck like 5 months ago right?


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

You can check out the MGT doing wheelies at www.rctlive.com very cool.


----------



## jr3gone8 (Nov 4, 2005)

I really think that all you guys are missing the losi muggy? Its a very well built machine an is a rtr. The muggy is very fast and reliable. Check it out your brother will be very happy.


----------



## t-maxx34 (Nov 25, 2007)

I just recently got the T-Maxx 3.3 and let me tell you,it is amazing. I would deffinitely go for the T-Maxx 3.3 it is a screamer. I have crashed it many times. One time it was into my garage door at a pretty good speed. Nothing broken. They are very durable and a lot of fun. Hope this will help you.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

jr3gone8 said:


> I really think that all you guys are missing the losi muggy? Its a very well built machine an is a rtr. The muggy is very fast and reliable. Check it out your brother will be very happy.


Definatley a Muggy,built like a 1/8 scale,No tranny to go out,heavy duty shocks and axles.
Buy a Muggy they RIP! I dont have one but my friend had one. It is great.


----------



## mackenzian (Aug 18, 2005)

you have to look at the date and read the posts. He said he already bought a truck and that was last year before christmas.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

i had a tmaxx and had nothing but problems with it and then got a savage 25 and man that thing would NOT break its was as durable as durable gets had no problems with it the motor was probably the best nitro motor i ever had tuning wise and power so now ive got a muggy and its a good truck to the motor is ok had a couple of problems with it and the stering is goofly the way losi set it up :freak:


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

REVO 2.5R-The shorter chassis makes for a much better basher than the 3.3 and has enough power to pull the front wheels up,easy.


----------

